# Keeping of a Tropical tank



## Brew86uk (Sep 2, 2014)

Hello I have losted my first lot of fish becuase of ich ( and started my tank again got rid of water cleaned everything and got me some tap safe stress coat and stress zyme and I have brought me a api testing kit I am thinking of doing weekly 25% water change using stress coat and stress zyme into the new water and feeding fish every other day I did not
Know about white spot before and I was too late to save my fish when I found out live and learn. I have a 30liter tank so not that big for a starter can anyone tell me if I am doing right or recommend me
Some good tips thanks Brian


----------



## Botiadancer (Dec 30, 2013)

Things to read or watch, but definitely learn:

http://www.aquariumforum.com/f66/fish-poop-you-primer-8310.html

http://www.aquariumforum.com/f66/fishless-cycle-15036.html

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bK_D_1CyUCs

Many many other things, but this is just a start. Oh.... PATIENCE is the key to this hobby... never rush anything.


----------



## henningc (Apr 17, 2013)

Hi,

Your water changes sound fine, but ease up on the Stress Coat and Zyem. Use a good dechlorinator. I don't use either of those products although I no some folks swear by the stuff. I just find adding that type of stuff leads to future instability in my experience. 

Seeing that you have only one tank, I have a tad over 30, I'd suggest the following:

Use a 5 gal bucket, fill with dechlorinated water, add a sponge filter large enough for at least a 20gal tank. Cycle the bucket just like a tank doing water changes and refills until it tests good and is very stable. Then use the water from the busket for water changes. You will find that the water cures out very quickly, 3-4 days, and have been naturally buffered. I still do this for several of my tanks with fish and shrimp sensitive to water chemisty changes. I also add a pair of Least Killies or cherry shrimp in each bucket. Least killies are very slow and don't require much energy--i.e. Food. The shrimp basically feed off the sponge filter. You can run this type of set up indefentately.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

I agree with the regular water changes and dechlorinator, your biggest issue with a new tank will be bringing diseases into the tank from the fish store. Buy some API Melafix and every time you add fish dose the tank for a week. This will nip anything like ich from rearing its ugly head.

Alternatively, each time you add new fish you could quarantine them in a separate tank, but that's a hassle for anyone who doesn't buy/sell fish on a regular basis.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Gizmo said:


> I agree with the regular water changes and dechlorinator, your biggest issue with a new tank will be bringing diseases into the tank from the fish store. Buy some API Melafix and every time you add fish dose the tank for a week. This will nip anything like ich from rearing its ugly head.
> 
> Alternatively, each time you add new fish you could quarantine them in a separate tank, but that's a hassle for anyone who doesn't buy/sell fish on a regular basis.


This is good advice, unless you decide to bring a betta or gourami into your tank. Please do not add that with them as the medication irritates the labrynth organ causing distress and sometimes death in these fishes. For those a regular qt would be the best approach.


----------

